# Credit card shooter



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

No not to shoot credit cards with, rather the same size as a credit card (library card in the pics). I won't be able to shoot heavy bands with it since there isn't a lot of support but there is more then you think, my middle finger just has enough grip on the back to offer support.

It's actually quite comfortable. Made from 1/2" PVC.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Clever... kept the grip but lost the handle. I like that idea alot. Nice job


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

although it would no longer be a credit card shooter, i could add a little tab where my middle finger goes and have a ton more support.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love it !

I was thinking about making one like this with no handle at all.

I would add a rope to put it on your wrist. Its great for gangsta style .


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it great idea.
Martin.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i'll probably add a wrist wrap for safety and support.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it too, especially with a finger ring on the bottom. Maybe I will have to make me one to try out.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive got some Micarta coming in the new year, Ive got to try it I love this idea.
Martin.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i'll post the drawing under the shared designs forum


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

The shape of it really reminds me of an Alaskan ulu knife for skinning animals. I like your idea and it looks quite sturdy. I may give it a shot with my coping saw after you put it in the Shared Designs Forum. I'd also like to thank you for sharing your good idea with everyone both here and the design in the other location.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a version I came up with that I think incorporates that little bit of extra for better grip that you were talking about. I'll shoot it after the finish dries and see what it's like. I'm interested to keep up with this design that others may post. Great for a shirt pocket.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like something from the middle ages, like a part from a guillotine. I like it!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

that is kind of what i was thinking smitty, nice job.

shirt pocket is what i was thinking with this.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Kool 
where did you get the pvc?

what if you add like some kind of swiveling or removable tab?
that way you can put it back to its original size
im just chucking out ideas


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i even thought of tapping in a small rod for support then it could just be unscrewed, but i wouldn't trust that in PVC.

I got the PVC from the scrap bin at work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah... I think a small swivel out tab/handle is the way to go with this. Thinking of making one out of plexi glass.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> although it would no longer be a credit card shooter, i could add a little tab where my middle finger goes and have a ton more support.


Do that and you would have a Mu...




























... which is no problem as that's another shared design. The Mu also features a lanyard hole, which is very much recommended, as it not only provides more grip, but keeps it in your hand if the grip slips.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I had some spare time because of the lousy weather. So I made this using a very small Oak board and some scrap Micarta, 
lucky I never throw off cuts away never know when a small piece might come in handy.
At first I thought it was quite original, then realised it was basically the same a Dans Mu only a little larger.
Never mind I will have another go when I get some more Micarta.
View attachment 4981
View attachment 4982
View attachment 4983
Martin


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Martin said:


> Well I had some spare time because of the lousy weather. So I made this using a very small Oak board and some scrap Micarta,
> lucky I never throw off cuts away never know when a small piece might come in handy.
> At first I thought it was quite original, then realised it was basically the same a Dans Mu only a little larger.
> Never mind I will have another go when I get some more Micarta.
> ...


It looks very different .Why do you say its the same?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Its the same basic shape as Dans, just a little more ornate.
Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yes it is very similar to the Mu, but i still them both (yours and mu).


----------

